# Foil Pocket Recipes



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Does anyone have any good foil pocket recipes you can sit on a gas grill?


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

DLAS268ers said:


> Does anyone have any good foil pocket recipes you can sit on a gas grill?


Here's a few... I use foil packets on the grill all year long, even when snow is on the ground and I need to shovel to get to the grill. I cook most fish in foil packets and like cooking it outdoors due to the lingering fish odor if you cook inside. I always use heavy duty foil and even though wasteful, double it up so I don't get holes poked in while cooking and my seals don't loosen up when turning.

Grilled Corn with Lime Chili Butter 
Make the butter at home : 6 tbsp softened butter (real stuff here folks, not margarine), 1/4 tsp chili powder, 1/2 tsp lime zest, 1 tsp fresh lime juice, about a tsp or so of finely chopped jalapenos. Mix well, place on saran wrap and roll into a log, freeze.

When you want to use it, clean off your corn, place each ear on it's own foil, put a bit of the butter on the corn, wrap tightly and grill about 12 - 15 minutes, turning constantly.

Cod

Can't get any simpler than this one! Make a packet, again I double up the foil and use one rectangle, spray foil with Pam olive oil spray, lay cod, sprinkle with Goya Adobo all purpose seasoning, spray other foil rectangle, lay on top of cod, seal edges very tightly. Cook on grill about 12 minutes. Salmon fillet is excellent this way as well, I just add in some diced tomatoes. I don't do swordfish this way, but have cooked haddock.

Potatoes

This is off the web, family loves it. I wash and micro potatoes, but not till they are completely cooked, slice, lay half on same foil ractangle as above, don't forget the Pam Olive Oil spray. Melt 2 tbsp butter add in 1/4 tsp each onion powder, garlic powder, paprika, salt, pepper, 2 tbsp parmesan cheese. Spread over potatoes, top with remaining half of potatoes. Seal up packet, grill on low about 15 - 20 minutes, turning every 5 minutes. Calls for dill and bacon,; have never done the dill, sometimes do the bacon. Awesome leftovers to heat and serve with fried eggs in the morning; that was our breakfast this morning in fact.

Vegies

Take veggies, we like a mix of baby corn, chopped zucchini and baby carrots, but you could use mushrooms, corn off the cob, broccoli, whatever. Do the foil packet with Pam Olive Oil, seal it and grill while you are cooking your meat or fish. I don't bother with any seasonings, the veggies in the foil are steamed and very tasty.

Asparagus

This I do on foil, but open on the grill. Double up the foil and create an edge, use a small amount of extra virgin olive oil on the foil, roll your asparagus around to coat with the oil. I like garlic alot and like to add a clove or two, but doesn't need it if you don't like garlic. Grill while you make your meat, fish or chicken, turning constantly. Sometimes I sprinkle with fresh lemon, sometimes with grated parmesan, sometimes with pepper.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Always Hobo Packs. Hamburger pattie, onion, tomato, cut up potatoes, corn on the cob piece and anything else you want wrapped in foil and just thrown into a fire or on the grill for 15 -30 min. 
Also, ham chunks with a mustard/brown sugar sauce is great.


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

Yum!! Those sound really great...thanks!! Im new to all this and looking for simple things to cook on a gas grill. These look like they will work out great!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Try this: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/fix-it-in-foil-cookbook/38518


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Ditto on the Hobo packs. I put in a frozen pattie, add lots of onion, zucchini, mushrooms and yams. I sprinkle it with season salt, seal it up and put it on the top shelf for about 40 minutes. Each person gets their own catered a little to their likes. DD1 likes hers spicy. DD2 doesn't like yams as much. I like having the veggies cut up and thrown in a ziploc bag prior to leaving. It is a good first night meal. Put them together and put them on. Finish setting up and eat.


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> Try this: http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/fix-it-in-foil-cookbook/38518


I was at camping world not to long ago...next time I go I will have a look. Thanks!!

...and I bet those hobo pockets might be really good with sausage in them too. You guys have me really thinking now!!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

we do hobo packs for scouts every year.......

Cubed up chicken and or ground beef....... Onions tomatoes.....canned veggies - potatoes, mushrooms, corn, beans, carrots, pea's - Montreal steak and chicken seasoning - A1 sauce, Hot sauce, barbecue sauce.

Mix what you want in to your taste buds - add a little water to steam it up.......

Whala ....awesome meal!!


----------



## DocDzl (Apr 24, 2010)

DLAS268ers said:


> Does anyone have any good foil pocket recipes you can sit on a gas grill?


Try seaching for "Boy Scout foil pack recipe" on the internet. You'll come up with more recipes than you can imagine.

Happy Camping

Carl & Margo
Atlanta, Georgia

"I use to be a Staffer...."


----------

